# Cerekote?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody tried it?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have the stuff on my 308 GAP built rifle. Stuff is tough as nails.

xdeano


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Who did the work?


----------

